# Bauanleitung für Rutenhalter



## Alijunior™ (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi

ich wahr schon einmal in Norwegen und es hat mich ziemlich genervt das bei der Ausfahrt die Ruten von mir und meinem Vater ständig durcheinander gepurzelt sind!
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sich ganz einfach eine Rutenhalter bauen kann der auch individuell ans Boot angepasst werden kann? (Weiss die Maße des Bootes nicht)
Bitte helft mir! 
[/FONT] [marquee]brauche unbedingt Hilfe[/marquee]


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

*Bootsrutenhalter verstellbar*

Hallo Alijunior!
Genau dieses Problem hatte ich auch.Doch dank Jürgen von H.T.
bekam ich die erforderlichen Maße innerhalb von einigen Tagen
per E-Mail und machte mir mit einem Freund,der ein Schutzgasschweißgerät in seiner Bastelwerkstätte hat,diesen auf folgenden Fotos abgebildeten Rutenhalter für 5 stehend fixierte 
Ruten und für 1 Rute gerichtet zum Schleppen.
Material = Edelstahl A4 seewasserfest.
Die Höhe ist stufenlos durch ineinander passende Rohre und Fixierschrauben verstellbar.Der Halter wird,wie am Foto sichtbar,durch starke Gummibänder,garantiert ohne Beschädigung des Bootes,an der Reeling fixiert,ist gegen die Bordwand und den Boden durch Silikonkugeln mit Gewindeeinlage(Türpuffer mit Dübel aus dem Baumarkt)als Stoßdämpfer gesichert und wird im Bodenbereich durch klappbare Rohre und Gewindestangen M12 abgespreizt. 
Wenn Du dazu noch Fragen hast,nur zu und viel Spaß beim nachbauen!


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

*Bootsrutenhalter*

Hier noch ein weiteres Foto dazu!
Man sieht hier genau,daß er die Bewegungsfreiheit am Boot nicht behindert!Ja,die Abspreizung im Bodenbereich erfolgt gegen den Steuerstand.


----------



## rob (23. Dezember 2003)

da wolfgang der alte bastler :m
von dir kann man einiges lernen!respekt......
du musst mich nächstes jahr unbedingt mitnehmen nach norge 
lg rob


----------



## Alijunior™ (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo @ gimowolf
danke erstmal für den Beitrag! 
Könntest du mir eine schematisch Zeichnung schicken! und wie ist das wenn ich keine Rehling vorfinde?


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

Dann einfach über den Bootsrand hängen,Alijunior!


----------



## Knobbes (23. Dezember 2003)

@gismowolf
Respekt, da hast ja was ganz ordentliches gebaut.
Wünsch dir noch zahlreiche solche Ideen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Alijunior™ (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo @ gismowolf
kannst mir noch ne schematische zeichnung oder nen bauplan schicken?? Auf dem Bild ist meines erachtesn nicht alles zu erkennen?!


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

*Bootsrutenhalter*

Hallo !
Deine Anfrage kam für mich etwas zu überraschend.Habe vorgehabt,heuer im Winter eine genaue Anleitung mit Fotos
und Skizze ins Board zu stellen,aber im Job gehts derzeit rund
und bin bis jetzt nicht dazugekommen!Bitte gedulde Dich noch etwas!Die gezeigten Fotos stammen aus Fischerreisen nach Hitra.
Der Rutenhalter wurde innerhalb von 5 Minuten montiert und 
hielt 6 Tage bei härtesten Bedingungen stand! Fahrten mit knapp 40kmh - Du kennst dabei die Stöße,die das Boot durch die Wellen durchschüttelt!?
Auf Hitra (Kvenvaer)sind hauptsächlich Boote mit 50PS (Benzin)
und 100PS(Diesel)im Gebrauch.Für diese Boote wurde der Halter angefertigt,paßt aber sicher auch auf einen Kutter.Der Halter kann bis zu einer Höhe von 160cm ausgezogen werden.
Wünsch Dir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch!


----------

